# è½»و²…و°ڈ و²…و°ڈ è½»و¸”èڈ” éھ“ç،Œ هھ²ه´›é›پè؛؛ ه¾Œو¢³ç£”é©؟  è½»éکƒو²” ( Mobile Software ) ه¯‌ه؟§ è½»و¸”èڈ” éھ“ç،Œ هھ²ه´›é›پè؛؛ ه¾Œو¢³ç£”é©؟ è½»éکƒو²”( Mobile Software ) وٹ» و»ڈه”” و¸”èڈ” éھ“ç،Œ(Nokia Software)  NaviFirm 2014 free

## rguibi

è½»ç„°ن¾¨ ه¯؟é€– ه¾Œه‹¤و™؛ è’‰[ ه¾Œè§†و·» ن¾µهœ¬ é‚ƒ ]  
                                                                è½»ç„°ن¾¨ ه¯؟é€– ه¾Œه‹¤و™؛ è’‰[ ه¾Œè§†و·» ن¾µهœ¬ é‚ƒ ]

----------

